

KeystoneML – Simplify large, end-to-end, machine learning pipelines with Spark - spYa
http://keystone-ml.org

======
hustnn
What is the main difference between it and SparkML pipeline?

~~~
spYa
AFAIK SparkML pipeline is 'just' for text, whereas 'KeystoneML also presents a
richer set of operators than those present in spark.ml including featurizers
for images, text, and speech, and provides several example pipelines that
reproduce state-of-the-art academic results on public data sets.'

